# DirecTV on Your PC?



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Is there a way to view DirecTV live on your PC without using a Slingbox?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Is there a way to view DirecTV live on your PC without using a Slingbox?


"LIVE" -- no.

But you can use DirecTV2PC to view recorded programming (assuming your computer hardware is up to snuff).

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154169


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ATARI said:


> "LIVE" -- no.
> 
> But you can use DirecTV2PC to view recorded programming (assuming your computer hardware is up to snuff).
> 
> See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154169


Thanks. I knew about the DirecTV2PC, but I wanted to be able to watch it live while I am at work late (assuming my works smart filter does not block the link). It looks like I will have to try a Slingbox???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's right, if you're going to do it at another location you'll need a slingbox.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

I use ElGato's EyeTV Hybrid. Works great on my iMac. Of course, you have to be able to connect to Direct while at work.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's right, if you're going to do it at another location you'll need a slingbox.


I use vlc to stream directv to my laptop so I can watch anywhere in the house. I also use the belkin network usb hub wich my media center remote is connected to to change channels from the laptop.

orb which is free will also let you watch directv from a remote location.

I bet the eyetv hybrid was more expensive than the pc version.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

A competitor to Slingbox is the Sony LocationFree. I use it and it works great for me. One advantage it has over the Sling is that you can stream to a Sony PSP handheld as well as a PC.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll probably end up getting a Slingbox anyway (even if the ap is blocked at work) so I can watch DirecTV in our bedroom and get rid of the extra receiver (I have a PC I can connect to the TV).


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

If you ever have plans of getting an iPhone, the Slingplayer app for iPhone will only work with the PRO, SOLO, and PRO-HD models.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> A competitor to Slingbox is the Sony LocationFree. I use it and it works great for me. One advantage it has over the Sling is that you can stream to a Sony PSP handheld as well as a PC.


The advantage is reportedly lost due to limited control of the video source. A Time magazine article was pretty brutal regarding the resultant video quality on a remote PC.

The HAVA boxes support PC and Windows Mobile devices and the interface is quite similar to the SlingBox.

I can attest to the wonders of the SlingBox Solo.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

dorfd1 said:


> I use vlc to stream directv to my laptop so I can watch anywhere in the house. I also use the belkin network usb hub wich my media center remote is connected to to change channels from the laptop.
> 
> orb which is free will also let you watch directv from a remote location.
> 
> I bet the eyetv hybrid was more expensive than the pc version.


I have VLC on my laptop and desktop. I use it to save Youtube videos so I can show them at work (since my work blocks Youtube). How do you use it to access your DVR? And are you able to watch LIVE DirecTV?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> I have VLC on my laptop and desktop. I use it to save Youtube videos so I can show them at work (since my work blocks Youtube). How do you use it to access your DVR? And are you able to watch LIVE DirecTV?


if you want to do this you have to get a tv tuner that has a 3.5mm audio out because vlc does not fully support the new tuners. connect the box to the inputs of the tuner then tell vlc to stream the capture device. use asf as the container, wmv for video, mp3 for audio. that format is compatible with windows media player. on the client pc tell windows media player to connect to the stream.

because of the United states transition to digital it may be hard to find a tv tuner with analog audio out.

if you want I can make a howto video.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I have VLC on my laptop and desktop. I use it to save Youtube videos so I can show them at work (since my work blocks Youtube). How do you use it to access your DVR? And are you able to watch LIVE DirecTV?


What is VLC and where can I get this?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> What is VLC and where can I get this?


VLC is a free media player and streamer. you can get it at http://www.videolan.org

if you want to stream tv you need a tv tuner. preferbaly one that has 3.5mm audio out.

don't use this software to break the law.


----------



## wjanowski (Jan 15, 2008)

If you have a tuner card in your PC and can feed it from your DirecTV box, you can also stream it to remote locations with Orb.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

wjanowski said:


> If you have a tuner card in your PC and can feed it from your DirecTV box, you can also stream it to remote locations with Orb.


orb requires an ir blaster.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That sounds like a lot more work than just getting a slingbox.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That sounds like a lot more work than just getting a slingbox.


Agreed. Slingbox gives you tons of benefits for little effort.


----------



## mndwalsh (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a slingbox and really like it but take a look at Hava as it seems to do more than the sling.

http://www.myhava.com


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

wjanowski said:


> If you have a tuner card in your PC and can feed it from your DirecTV box, you can also stream it to remote locations with Orb.


That's how I did it as well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wjanowski said:


> If you have a tuner card in your PC and can feed it from your DirecTV box, you can also stream it to remote locations with Orb.


This presumes that you're talking about SD content coming from SD receivers. DIRECTV HD receivers don't offer RF modulators that a tuner card might tune.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

harsh said:


> This presumes that you're talking about SD content coming from SD receivers. DIRECTV HD receivers don't offer RF modulators that a tuner card might tune.


hd receivers have sd outputs that an ntsc rf modulator would understand.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Thanks guys, I'll probably end up getting a Slingbox anyway (even if the ap is blocked at work) so I can watch DirecTV in our bedroom and get rid of the extra receiver (I have a PC I can connect to the TV).


We use Websense at our company for internet content filtering. Slingbox application should be good to go through most any blocking software, as it uses port 80 coming in, which no administator will block (this is what web traffic uses). As long as you have local admin rights to your machine to install the software, you should be good to go.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Wisegoat said:


> As long as you have local admin rights to your machine to install the software, you should be good to go.


Which most companies dont allow by the way


----------

